# Opc Server



## fubu16 (16 März 2006)

hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe vor einiger zeit mit OPC experimentiert,
aber nicht wirklich tiefgründig!

nun habe ich eine anfrage, ob ich einen OPC-SERVER für einen unserer geräte schreiben kann, die seriell daten überträgt...sehen ca. so aus??

"3456789"    "Sysadmin"    "001"    2006/01/26 :14:25"

ich weiss dass es toolboxen gibt, aber ich wollte erst mal wissen ob es auch etwas aus der freeware küche gibt, womit man ein X-beliebiges device ausstatten kann . 

wäre für jeden tipp dankbar

fubu


----------



## Question_mark (16 März 2006)

*OPC-Server programmieren*

Hallo fubu,


			
				fubu schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich wollte erst mal wissen ob es auch etwas aus der freeware küche gibt, womit man ein X-beliebiges device ausstatten kann


 Für Delphi gibt es ein OPC-konformes Gerüst zum Erstellen eines OPC-Server aus der Freeware-Küche. Dir bleibt es aber nicht erspart, den unterlagerten Teil zur Kommunikation des OPC-Servers mit dem x-beliebigen Gerät selbst zu schreiben. 
Um einen kommerziellen OPC-Server zu schreiben, fehlen Dir jedoch eine Menge Informationen, die nur Mitgliedern der OPC-Foundation zur Verfügung stehen, also z.B. Spezifikationen, Beispielprogramme, Quelltexte etc.

http://www.opcfoundation.org/

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## fubu16 (16 März 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo fubu,
> Für Delphi gibt es ein OPC-konformes Gerüst zum Erstellen eines OPC-Server aus der Freeware-Küche.



wo finde ich den das delphi gerüst???


----------



## afk (16 März 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Um einen kommerziellen OPC-Server zu schreiben, fehlen Dir jedoch eine Menge Informationen, die nur Mitgliedern der OPC-Foundation zur Verfügung stehen, also z.B. Spezifikationen, Beispielprogramme, Quelltexte etc.


An die Spezifikationen kommt man heran, sobald man sich bei der OPC-Foundation registriert, bezahlendes Mitglied muß man dafür nicht sein.



			
				fubu16 schrieb:
			
		

> wo finde ich den das delphi gerüst???


Auf der Homepage der OPC Programmers' Connection, einer sehr guten Informations-Quelle für die Entwicklung von OPC-Servern und -Clients.

Im Delphi-Bereich findest Du dann unter sOPC einen OPC-Server-Prototyp, der von seinem Author in die Public Domain gestellt wurde.


Gruß Axel


----------



## fubu16 (16 März 2006)

*LightOPC*

hat jemand schon einmal mit diesem tool
gearbeitet "LightOPC" steht unter "GPL" ????

habe ich gerade gefunden!

damit kann man auch eigene OPC-Server erstellen

http://www.ipi.ac.ru/lab43/lopc-en.html


fubu


----------

